# Announcement of Upcoming Announcements



## Justin (Mar 10, 2014)

We'll have a couple announcements to share on *Tuesday (March 11th) at 2pm PDT* via a Bell Tree Direct. Nothing super major but there's a few things you guys will like. 

It's been a while since we had one so if you're a new member you may have no clue what I'm talking about. Here are links to two previous ones: 10.1.2013 10.27.2013

The fabled shop collectible restock will be happening at this time as well, so that's why we're letting you know ahead of time if you were hoping to catch that.

Cheers
Justin


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yippee!!!!!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 10, 2014)

A sign of true professionals when you get announcements of announcements


----------



## Farobi (Mar 10, 2014)

That's 11AM in my time. If only i didn't get school >.<


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Aw sweet! Can't wait.


----------



## Jake (Mar 10, 2014)

sounds boring. 
can u restock like 1 of every item, tbt is rly borin and i want some drama BOY U R GONNA STAAAAAART SOME **** RIGHT THUUUR

thanks xx ily


----------



## Justin (Mar 10, 2014)

Jake. said:


> can u restock like 1 of every item, tbt is rly borin and i want some drama BOY U R GONNA STAAAAAART SOME **** THERE THUUUR



oh god.

that's playing with fire jake


----------



## Jake (Mar 10, 2014)

Justin said:


> oh god.
> 
> that's playing with fire jake



thank you for taking my suggestion into consideration!!


----------



## Farobi (Mar 10, 2014)

justin edited his post he's using his mod powers to conceal it!!!


----------



## Justin (Mar 10, 2014)

Farobi said:


> justin edited his post he's using his mod powers to conceal it!!!



you caught me!!!


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 10, 2014)

Farobi said:


> justin edited his post he's using his mod powers to conceal it!!!



Just what I was gonna say. Admin abuse!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 10, 2014)

Wooooo


RESTOCK >: D


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 10, 2014)

Awww man, is 5am in my place! LOL gonna wake up at 4.30 to camp there..


----------



## clarkhoward (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm new here and honestly I have no clue or this announcement. Anyone please enlighten me ......


----------



## Farobi (Mar 10, 2014)

clarkhoward said:


> I'm new here and honestly I have no clue or this announcement. Anyone please enlighten me ......


tbt (the bell tree forum) collectibles are really hard to get!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 10, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> Awww man, is 5am in my place! LOL gonna wake up at 4.30 to camp there..



Oh my goodness do not over hype this lol.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 10, 2014)

PDT is Pacific Daylight Time right? I think that'll be 4pm here, which works perfect for me.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 10, 2014)

I've been delaying asking this but... Are the collectibles going to  be limited stock ? I forsee a feeding frenzy ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 10, 2014)

Now I just need more bells ya jerks.


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 10, 2014)

Every collectible's gonna be bought out by the time I get back lmao

I s2g I'm going to skip school over this dON'T TOUCH ME


----------



## Lassy (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh yay, it'll be 10 pm in France 
I'll finally be able to get my very first letters *^*


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi, is pdt pacific standard time?


----------



## Lauren (Mar 10, 2014)

Tom said:


> Now I just need more bells ya jerks.



I has bells


----------



## Jake (Mar 10, 2014)

Lauren said:


> I has bells



I have *480,000 TBT bells*


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 10, 2014)

YAY >w< that's only 8:30-9pm my time ish so I'll be able to buy something for once :')


----------



## cIementine (Mar 10, 2014)

6PM tomorrow for me.....

I will sit staring at the computer for 3 hours after I get home from school until that thread pops up.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 10, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> 6PM tomorrow for me.....
> 
> I will sit staring at the computer for 3 hours after I get home from school until that thread pops up.



I'll probably wait for ages for it to pop up; refresh the page to see that it popped up an hour ago and then find that the shop is sold out again xD story of my life hehe


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I'll probably wait for ages for it to pop up; refresh the page to see that it popped up an hour ago and then find that the shop is sold out again xD story of my life hehe



Lmao. I'm going to get ready by setting my game date to April Fool's day.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 10, 2014)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-KRRZTTTTTTTTGHNNNNNGH

twiggy.exe has stopped working


----------



## reyy (Mar 10, 2014)

ohh why can't this be one hour before?!
2pm pdt is smack-down when I go to bed


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 10, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> ohh why can't this be one hour before?!
> 2pm pdt is smack-down when I go to bed



Aww D: If there's something you want in particular then I'll buy it for you and you can give me the bells for it? Not sure if that would work out but you could try aha


----------



## reyy (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm forcing my mom to let me stay up longer - thank god its not on one of my netball days!
I oversleep on Wednesdays, due to Tuesdays being my netball day
Had to do like 40 step-ups in a minute


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 10, 2014)

What's 2pm pdt in gmt time :L

- - - Post Merge - - -

ooh about 9pm? thats ok


----------



## reyy (Mar 10, 2014)

Also Yui Z if you could do that you'd be my hero
@a@
But i'll have to pay you back on Wednesday, since i'll go to sleep when the shop restocks :3
I'll tell you whether I need you to buy them or not tomorrow, I'll ask my mom if i can stay up longer at around 7pm :3


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 10, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> Also Yui Z if you could do that you'd be my hero
> @a@
> But i'll have to pay you back on Wednesday, since i'll go to sleep when the shop restocks :3
> I'll tell you whether I need you to buy them or not tomorrow, I'll ask my mom if i can stay up longer at around 7pm :3


Sure no problem  if you _do _ need help then just pm me


----------



## cIementine (Mar 10, 2014)

Aww man, I'm going to sleep then. 9PM GMT.

Yui Z, could you buy me some collectibles and I'll pay you back? c:


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 10, 2014)

Im lucky im a night owl
i sleep at like 1am GMT, and get up at like 8 and im fine and can do all my work fine without being tired
thank god xD


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 10, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> Aww man, I'm going to sleep then. 9PM GMT.
> 
> Yui Z, could you buy me some collectibles and I'll pay you back? c:


If you want >.> I won't for more than 2 users though aha since I only have like 2000 TBT bells or something left (and I wanna buy myself some too hehe)


----------



## Sholee (Mar 10, 2014)

woot time to finally buy something with tbt bells! been waiting for the march birthstone and possibly a new fruit?


----------



## reyy (Mar 10, 2014)

Yui, I'll send you an extra 500 to cover my costs if my mom doesn't let me stay up.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 10, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> Yui, I'll send you an extra 500 to cover my costs if my mom doesn't let me stay up.



Okay that would help  then I won't run out of bells for myself by spending on stuff for others aha


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 10, 2014)

The problem with buying items for sleeping friends is that we really don't know what's coming out except for the birthstone  and probably a fruit.


----------



## Mao (Mar 10, 2014)

Pokeball all over again. Fun.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Pokeball all over again. Fun.[/QUOTE
> 
> I know I'm going to be sorry I asked but what happened with the pokeballs?


----------



## Mao (Mar 10, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Hazelx said:
> 
> 
> > Pokeball all over again. Fun.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> PrayingMantis10 said:
> 
> 
> > It restocked at 12am and 12pm PST and there was like a limited amount of restocked each time (20? Can't remember) and they sold in less than 1 minute n_n I managed to get one but they always disappear in your cart before you can checkout... sigh
> ...


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 10, 2014)

:-: this is sounding scary


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 10, 2014)

Karen said:


> :-: this is sounding scary


_
it is
a war zone_

Also in est time it starts at 11 am right? O: that's when I get out of 3rd hour haha


----------



## cIementine (Mar 10, 2014)

Does anyone know exactly what is being released?


----------



## Lassy (Mar 10, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> Does anyone know exactly what is being released?


Defo the March Birthstone, and perhaps a new fruit? I think it'll be cherry :0
And some other stuff along, maybe the japanese letters.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 10, 2014)

Definitely the birthstone and fruit...Maybe Japanese letters. They never took them off the shop page.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Definitely the birthstone and fruit...Maybe Japanese letters and chocolate cake ..They never took them off the shop page.


----------



## Silversea (Mar 10, 2014)

Hrm I'm in PDT. So that's well within my range of no computer access. Well at least the post will live forever. I'll just pretend someone else got the collectibles first ;p


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 10, 2014)

If they restock the Japanese collectibles then I really hope I can get one >.<'


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll attempt to buy some things. I mostly want the chocolate cake o-o

I might buy some things and re-sell them. Maybe, maybe not


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 10, 2014)

Justin said:


> The fabled shop collectible restock will be happening at this time as well, so that's why we're letting you know ahead of time if you were hoping to catch that.



#it'shappening


----------



## toastia (Mar 10, 2014)

OMG
I definitely have to be on at 5:00 TOMORROW :O


----------



## Justin (Mar 10, 2014)

and you guys think I'm bad


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 10, 2014)

Justin said:


> and you guys think I'm bad



Looks photoshopped to me.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 10, 2014)

Modkill for screenshot


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 10, 2014)

He did.  Prin snagged a bunch


----------



## toastia (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes i did. I am awesome. i snagged them all


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 10, 2014)

Prin said:


> Yes i did. I am awesome. i snagged them all



You are awesome.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 10, 2014)

jer 






I didn't get the dark green one T~T


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 10, 2014)

Frick
U all suck
Someone buy all the jap letters for me
Pl0x


----------



## toastia (Mar 10, 2014)

i got all the ones he restocked >3


----------



## Peisinoe (Mar 10, 2014)

Well here comes the impending collectible apocalypse.


----------



## toastia (Mar 10, 2014)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHA


----------



## Trundle (Mar 10, 2014)

woooooooooo early restocks be mad look at my collllllectibleeeees


----------



## Improv (Mar 10, 2014)

Trundle said:


> woooooooooo early restocks be mad look at my collllllectibleeeees



bye


----------



## oath2order (Mar 10, 2014)

Trundle said:


> woooooooooo early restocks be mad look at my collllllectibleeeees


----------



## Flop (Mar 10, 2014)

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 10, 2014)

*Boards the hype train again*


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 10, 2014)

Justin said:


> and you guys think I'm bad



Do you understand the meaning of a _private_ message?


----------



## Flop (Mar 10, 2014)

Banhammer!


----------



## toastia (Mar 10, 2014)

and i didnt veen check this thread
i went to the shop for no good reason at all and look what i find


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 10, 2014)

Jeremy are they being restocked tomorrow or not?


----------



## Flop (Mar 10, 2014)

Jeremy is a sick man.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 10, 2014)

Flop said:


> Jeremy is a sick man.



There is no doubt about that.


----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2014)

Flop said:


> Jeremy is a sick man.



Be nice to *Jer*. He's a nice boy.


----------



## toastia (Mar 10, 2014)

Tina said:


> Be nice to *Jer*. He's a nice boy.



or is he


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 10, 2014)

teasing is not nice


----------



## Silversea (Mar 10, 2014)

The "items sold" number is still the same for the yellow one (16) so idk.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Mar 10, 2014)

DeviousCrossing said:


> *Boards the hype train again*


All aboard the hype train~ Choo-choo! Also, I'm back from TBT for a limited time.


----------



## MayorDamian (Mar 10, 2014)

Are those rare or something? I'm so confused lol


----------



## rndrn (Mar 10, 2014)

This is my first! I didn't even understand how to get those little icons in your sidebar until now.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 10, 2014)

MayorDamian said:


> Are those rare or something? I'm so confused lol



They are rare, yes, and peoples are also going crazy over it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I see no hope in getting the collectibles...so all I want is just my October birthstone lol....


----------



## VioletPrincess (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow I wanted 1 of each maybe.  But don't think it will happen


----------



## VioletsTown (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh man, I hope the first restock tomorrow limits it to 1 per user or something, otherwise, the first person with the fastest computer will buy them all!


----------



## Flop (Mar 10, 2014)

Or you can get them from others c:


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 10, 2014)

Flop said:


> Or you can get them from others c:



But the price will gonna be crazily high and.....................well...my heart is telling me to give up and never look at it anymore


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 10, 2014)

Flop said:


> Or you can get them from others c:



If they don't hoard them all


----------



## Flop (Mar 10, 2014)

I actually owned only 1 before the restock, and I bought 8 more from others who sold the ones they got xD


----------



## plastercannon (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't understand why these things are important... but have fun y'all.


----------



## trea (Mar 11, 2014)

Aww, geez.. I have wanted those letters for so long, but I just can't compete with this  Hopefully everyone who wants a collectable can snag at least one tomorrow!


----------



## Farobi (Mar 11, 2014)

Are there still going to be anymore restocks? :<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait nevermind i just realized it's still like march 10 in some countries


----------



## Thunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Justin, I think you forgot to make the announcement thread for this thread.


----------



## Justin (Mar 11, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Justin, I think you forgot to make the announcement thread for this thread.



Should I make an announcement thread for the announcement of the announcement thread for the announcement?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Justin said:


> Should I make an announcement thread for the announcement of the announcement thread for the announcement?



Just as long as you don't forget to make an announcement thread for the announcement of the announcement thread for the announcement of the announcement thread.


----------



## Justin (Mar 11, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Just as long as you don't forget to make an announcement thread for the announcement of the announcement thread for the announcement of the announcement thread.



Ok got it. Thanks Thunder senpai~


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 11, 2014)

inb4 announcement that announcement is cancelled


----------



## Justin (Mar 11, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> inb4 announcement that announcement is cancelled



Not until we have an announcement of the announcement that the announcement is cancelled.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 11, 2014)

Justin said:


> Should I make an announcement thread for the announcement of the announcement thread for the announcement?



Yo dawg, I heard you like to announce announcements







So we put an announcement in your announcement, so you can announce while you announce.


----------



## reyy (Mar 11, 2014)

WAIT PLEASE TELL ME THE RESTOCK HASNT HAPPENED YET


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 11, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> WAIT PLEASE TELL ME THE RESTOCK HASNT HAPPENED YET



Later today is the official restock. I messed up my time conversion too.  Jeremy was a naughty  boy yesterday and released some Japanese letters  early and unannounced.


----------



## Lassy (Mar 11, 2014)

**** they restocked :B
If anyone is willing to sell their letters to me please pm me >3<


----------



## reyy (Mar 11, 2014)

..jeremy you fffffffffff


----------



## Party Poison (Mar 11, 2014)

Yesterday, they restocked three letters unannounced.  They are supposed to restock again today as announced, but who knows what they are stocking.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 11, 2014)

Donevor said:


> Yesterday, they restocked three letters unannounced.  They are supposed to restock again today as announced, but who knows what they are stocking.


 Yep. I have  officially  jumped ship. I donated my tbt to a player for a villager .
.


----------



## Party Poison (Mar 11, 2014)

I may try to grab one or two since I'm up, least they wouldn't have a message so it show that I got them myself from shop and not overpriced from someone else, haha.  I really would love a chocolate cake restock because that was the first collectable I wanted when I learned about them.  All else fails, March Birthstone collection yea.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 11, 2014)

Donevor said:


> I may try to grab one or two since I'm up, least they wouldn't have a message so it show that I got them myself from shop and not overpriced from someone else, haha.  I really would love a chocolate cake restock because that was the first collectable I wanted when I learned about them.  All else fails, March Birthstone collection yea.



You can't go wrong with chocolate cake !


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 11, 2014)

Why do people want the letters omg
Idk i only like certain collectibles maybe im odd
I havent bought any of the monthly stones, as i only planned to buy Emerald as thats my birthday (May), but the rest look pretty, will they be restocked?


----------



## Party Poison (Mar 11, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Why do people want the letters omg
> Idk i only like certain collectibles maybe im odd
> I havent bought any of the monthly stones, as i only planned to buy Emerald as thats my birthday (May), but the rest look pretty, will they be restocked?



Haha, I actually wanted them at one point, I wanted everything really.  I wanted to be a "cool kid" , too.  D:  In all seriousness though, I'm pretty much like this now.  I enjoy the smaller collectibles (less stressful to obtain), but I do hope to get feathers from future events rather than buying them one day.

The birthstones change each month so you're going to probably have to buy the past ones or wait for the month to come around again.  :3


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Why do people want the letters omg
> Idk i only like certain collectibles maybe im odd
> I havent bought any of the monthly stones, as i only planned to buy Emerald as thats my birthday (May), but the rest look pretty, will they be restocked?



They look purty xP


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 11, 2014)

9pm GMT?
Interesting.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 11, 2014)

After reading this thread, the word announcement seems to have lost all meaning, and now sounds like a pointless word that someone made up...


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> After reading this thread, the word announcement seems to have lost all meaning, and now sounds like a pointless word that someone made up...



It was anyway, wasn't it?


----------



## oath2order (Mar 11, 2014)

Two hours until TBTD


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm practically counting down xD


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

Wondering if I should even try or not XD


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 11, 2014)

Can ANYONE PLS GRAB 1 OF EACH LETTER AN CAKE I S2G
I'm at school


I'll pay ofc just pl0x


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Time to buy out everything then mark up everything 5000%!

haha no.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 11, 2014)

Ya'll taking this too seriously.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Ya'll taking this too seriously.



Is it wrong to be excited? >.> Well that's all I am really hehe ~ if I end up falling flat on my face then oh well. It's not like I can buy real money with the stuff.


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 11, 2014)

its just a bunch of collectibles what? it'll be gone since i'll be asleep anyway xD


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

Edit: Ignore this ~ Imma noob sometimes XD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 11, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Oh by the way, will they possibly restock the user title change? I really want one hehe~



It's free in your settings


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Oh by the way, will they possibly restock the user title change? I really want one hehe~



You can do that for free in settings :3 (that's why it's out of stock)


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

I know X-x I can't believe I never noticed....


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 11, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Ya'll taking this too seriously.



Says the person who trashes dreamies.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 11, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Says the person who trashes dreamies.



I trash dreamies because people take them too seriously.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I trash dreamies because people take them too seriously.



Am I not allowed to sit with you all?


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 11, 2014)

Hope those with crazy tbt bells don't clear off everything and let the poor at least get something =P


----------



## reyy (Mar 11, 2014)

12 MINUTES GUYS
-STARTS FURIOUSLY REFRESHING-


----------



## cIementine (Mar 11, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I trash dreamies because people take them too seriously.



tbh if you consider dreamies stupid and tting cheating then you're the one taking the game itself too seriously  And to exclude someone from a seat near you because of that is just rude.


----------



## Mao (Mar 11, 2014)

Imagine if they only release the march birthday and restock 1 of each letter. Haha mods won't do that ahem~


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm waiting for the restock to be either early or late that I would miss it :c


----------



## cIementine (Mar 11, 2014)

My eyes are burning from staring at the screen whilst refreshing.
At times like this, I hate the internet.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

I keep seeing this thread coming up in bold; seeing the word 'announcement' and then panicking before I realize it's not 'the one' yet xD

Edit: and are you all refreshing the shop or the board? I'm both .-.


----------



## reyy (Mar 11, 2014)

Both!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 11, 2014)

MINUTES ARE FEELING LIKE HOURS OMG


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

I can only refresh one :c on iPad


----------



## cIementine (Mar 11, 2014)

BOTH. I know I sent you bells but I'mma just buy a load of stuff in case you don't get time to buy me stuff. Thank God I can actually be here in the end!


----------



## reyy (Mar 11, 2014)

I've enough bells to buy 50 japanese letters.
And believe me, I'm buying doubles.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> BOTH. I know I sent you bells but I'mma just buy a load of stuff in case you don't get time to buy me stuff. Thank God I can actually be here in the end!



I'm buying for me firsties okie? ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> I've enough bells to buy 50 japanese letters.
> And believe me, I'm buying doubles.



I just want one of each T.T that's all


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> I've enough bells to buy 50 japanese letters.
> And believe me, I'm buying doubles.



:c save for other people xP


----------



## Improv (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm nervous about refreshing the shop x: I hate having to click over from the add-ons each time D:


----------



## Mao (Mar 11, 2014)

Now now kids, sharing is caring c:


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 11, 2014)

There's totally going to be "Selling ______ collectible for 10x the price!!!111" posts in the TBT Marketplace tonight lol


----------



## cIementine (Mar 11, 2014)

I might buy doubles so then people who missed the restock can buy them from me for 15k tbt bells each. HA.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Now now kids, sharing is caring c:



Wise words<3


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

I bet one person will get like three of everything <_<


----------



## cIementine (Mar 11, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Now now kids, sharing is caring c:



Sharing is scaring.


----------



## Improv (Mar 11, 2014)

won't be me  xx


----------



## reyy (Mar 11, 2014)

Caring is baring
Baring is pairing
Pairing is pearing
Pearing is sweet
Sweet leads to bad trips to the dentist
Bad trips to the dentist lead to trauma
Trauma leads to stress
Stress leads to depression
Depression leads to not caring about tests
Not caring about tests leads to the streets
Streets lead to death

CARING IS BAD, PEOPLE


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

One of what I want is good enough for me.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 11, 2014)

For some reason, my heart is pounding. 2 MINUTES.

Like when I got my maths results today. Thank the lord they were beyond good xD


----------



## Mao (Mar 11, 2014)

Holy crap it's not helping that I'm watching gravity at the same time omg such suspense


----------



## reyy (Mar 11, 2014)

2 MINUTES OMG JUSTIN IS BROWSING


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

aaaaand now the internet is slow / lagging .-.


----------



## Justin (Mar 11, 2014)

Good luck everyone!


----------

